# most comfortable holster for xd 45 service while hiking



## peter d (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a comfortable holster for my xd45. I carry it while hiking and camping. I would like it to be somewhat concealed under a loose shirt or jacket. I presently carry it in a fobus paddle holster which is comfortable, but during long hikes it gets heavy. I like the idea of a paddle holster spreading the weight out and really would not prefer to spend $100 dollars for a belt after I buy the holster. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I like Master's Leather holsters, they have pancake and paddle holsters.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

http://n82tactical.com/n82store/ take a look at these, I love mine. they won't break the bank either


----------

